# 450 Bushmaster bolt action build.



## bowhunt4life86 (May 5, 2012)

Hey guys. I just recently became the owner of a Savage model 11 in .308 and I want to build into a zone 3 gun. 

So I was wondering what steps do I need to take to accomplish this? I'm not planning on using it this year so I'm going to take my time. I know I need a new barrel or at least to get mine re-chambered. Anyone have any experience with this? 

Would appreciate any tips and know-how on how to do this.

Thanks.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I think all you need to do is find a suitable barrel. Remove old barrel, install new barrel and ensure it Headspace's. You may need a different stock depending on the barrel contour. I am sure someone will elaborate soon.


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Send a PM to "FowlWeather." He successfully completed work on two of them. Well, they were in a shortened 458 Win Mag case but the efforts would be the same.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you find out anymore info on a Savage build?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

www.apachegunworks.com will make you a great barrel.

I can give you the number of a great Savage guy that could either do the work on the cheap for you or perhaps help you along.

Let me know.


----------



## bowhunt4life86 (May 5, 2012)

Yes I was able just to browse through old posts on here of 450 BM bolt gun builds to get some helpful information. The search function for some reason is not working properly for me. 

Anyway, 
Firefighter, I did look up apache gun works website, and it says he's only doing orders for repeat customers at this time AND he's on vacation. I've looked up McGowen as well and liked what I saw.

I guess I'm still having trouble with what exact steps I need to finish this build completely. I have no experience in bolt guns and as you can tell by my username, I'm not that fluent in firearms in general as well.

I know I want a bull barrel and a boyds stock and I'm lost as what to do after that.

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

bowhunt4life86 said:


> Yes I was able just to browse through old posts on here of 450 BM bolt gun builds to get some helpful information. The search function for some reason is not working properly for me.
> 
> Anyway,
> Firefighter, I did look up apache gun works website, and it says he's only doing orders for repeat customers at this time AND he's on vacation. I've looked up McGowen as well and liked what I saw.
> ...



The stock requires a little milling in the magwell to get a proper feed, and you'll need to modify the feed ramp in the action as well. Also, the magazine needs to be altered to cycle 450 rounds.

A heavy recoil lug is also a good idea. 

If you need help, my buddy may even have an extra barrel from Apache...


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

You'll need basic tools:
1. barrel vise and appropriate bench to mount it to.
2. action wrench
3. Savage nut wrench
4. head space gauges (go and no-go, 4D Reamer Rentals). Several youtube videos show how to use the gauges.
5. mechanical aptitude.
(1 - 5 above are not optional items)
6. Dremel, sandpaper, 3/4" pipe to open barrel channel.

You'll need donor action - 243, 308 bolt face. Short action works best.
You'll need a barrel. I used a 20" Apache. Shoots very tiny groups.

Depending on age/vintage of your Savage donor, detachable magazine or follower tweaking will be required to get reliable feeding. Mine is an 1980s vintage Steven's model 10, blind magazine, it holds 3 in the mag and 1 in the chamber. It feeds very well, it is just a little harder to load the magazine.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Let us know how your build goes.


----------

